# Nikon D3200 vs D5100 ----



## JENP

Hello,
I love snapping pictures of my kids and have recently decided to try and turn this into a business of taking pictures of babies, kids, families etc. I have been looking at different cameras but a lot of the terminology is foreign to me. I have been looking at te D3200 and D5100. From what I have read these are very similar but it sounds like the 3200 is more beginner user friendly than the 5100. I am just curious the 5100 would take a long time to learn how to use and if it would be ok to start with that one or start with the 3200. I would like to get something that lasts a while and is compatible with additional lenses. I would appreciate any insight or opinions.

Thank you!


----------



## nmasters

JENP said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I love snapping pictures of my kids and have recently decided to try and turn this into a business of taking pictures of babies, kids, families etc. I have been looking at different cameras but a lot of the terminology is foreign to me. I have been looking at te D3200 and D5100. From what I have read these are very similar but it sounds like the 3200 is more beginner user friendly than the 5100. I am just curious the 5100 would take a long time to learn how to use and if it would be ok to start with that one or start with the 3200. I would like to get something that lasts a while and is compatible with additional lenses. I would appreciate any insight or opinions.
> 
> Thank you!



First of all I would consider having some experience in portrait photography under your belt before considering a business.
But when you do get to that point, I'd highly recommend the book I posted. Great insight!

I've owned the D5100 for about a year now, and I love it. 
I haven't looked into the D3200 much, but I'm pretty sure the D5100 is considered a step up from a D3100/D3200.
Also, the D5100 is very easy to use; the interface is remarkably simple. Just read the manual!

Btw, I'm not a professional, just a hobbyist.


----------



## orb9220

JENP said:


> Hello,
> I love snapping pictures of my kids and have recently decided to try and *turn this into a business* of taking pictures of babies, kids, families etc.
> Thank you!



Wouldn't waste my time with the lack of much needed features in the stripped down entry cameras like the D3xxx or D5xxx series cameras for pro work. As lack in body motor for number one portrait lens the 85mm f1.8 or f1.4 AF-D and won't autofocus on your camera. Same goes for many outstanding AF or AF-D lenses used by the professional. That and also lacking a built in Flash Commander mode for operating flashes off shoe. Smaller less bright viewfinder. Less AF points for faster lower light acquisition. Missing Top LCD for studio,tripod and night work. No true integrated battery grip for doing vertical shooting.

That and also note that customers have the right to expect that the photographer uses the best equipment and have developed skills in getting the shot. That means not do a 6 months or year stint with entry level cameras and start charging clients.

Tho I see many that do and charge and people are paying them? So what do I know?

If serious I would start with a D300,D90 or D7000 and some great glass f1.8 primes and fast f2.8 mid-range zooms and Flash and Tripod. And take it from there.

Many like myself soon and within the first year became frustrated with the stripped down limited entry cameras in real use situations where it met getting the shot or missing the opportunity. And lost time in could have used the monies to add better glass and flash to my kit instead of having to change it. 

But hey that's my take on it. Take it or Leave it.
.


----------



## MTVision

orb9220 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't waste my time with the lack of much needed features in the stripped down entry cameras like the D3xxx or D5xxx series cameras for pro work. As lack in body motor for number one portrait lens the 85mm f1.8 or f1.4 AF-D and won't autofocus on your camera. Same goes for many outstanding AF or AF-D lenses used by the professional. That and also lacking a built in Flash Commander mode for operating flashes off shoe. Smaller less bright viewfinder. Less AF points for faster lower light acquisition. Missing Top LCD for studio,tripod and night work. No true integrated battery grip for doing vertical shooting.
> 
> That and also note that customers have the right to expect that the photographer uses the best equipment and have developed skills in getting the shot. That means not do a 6 months or year stint with entry level cameras and start charging clients.
> 
> Tho I see many that do and charge and people are paying them? So what do I know?
> 
> If serious I would start with a D300,D90 or D7000 and some great glass f1.8 primes and fast f2.8 mid-range zooms and Flash and Tripod. And take it from there.
> 
> Many like myself soon and within the first year became frustrated with the stripped down limited entry cameras in real use situations where it met getting the shot or missing the opportunity. And lost time in could have used the monies to add better glass and flash to my kit instead of having to change it.
> 
> But hey that's my take on it. Take it or Leave it.
> .



I agree with everything you say but.....the 85 1.8/1.4g lenses will autofocus with the entry levels whereas the D version of those lenses won't.


----------



## orb9220

Yep of course barring AF-S lenses which isn't an issue with the entry cameras.


----------



## sm4him

Spammer/Troll reported.


edit admin -- please don't quote the spammers, makes it harder to clean up. Thanks.


----------



## amolitor

Wait, who's a spammer/troll, now, and which is it?


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> Spammer/Troll reported.
> 
> 
> edit admin -- please don't quote the spammers, makes it harder to clean up. Thanks.



EDIT: Oops. Good Point. My bad, won't do that again.


----------



## sm4him

amolitor said:


> Wait, who's a spammer/troll, now, and which is it?



Don't remember what their username was, just some doofus with 11 posts, almost all of them were just someone else's post lifted without even bothering to change one word and reposted in the same thread. I don't really know WHAT to call that--spammer or troll--I just call it highly annoying.


----------



## amolitor

Oh, ok. I was wondering if you meant JENP, who doesn't seem like an obvious troll to me.


----------



## sm4him

amolitor said:


> Oh, ok. I was wondering if you meant JENP, who doesn't seem like an obvious troll to me.



Oh, haha, didn't even think about how that would look once the original offending post was gone! So for the record--no, I am not calling the OP a troll or spammer.  
Delusional perhaps, but not a troll.

OP: Please, don't even consider the "going into business" part right now. WHEN that time comes, you'll want something better than either the D3200 OR the D5100.  For now--just get one of them and learn how to use it. Since you, by your own admission, don't even know the "terminology" you have quite a large learning curve ahead of you.  Don't fall into the trap of grabbing a DSLR, throwing it into Auto and then proclaiming your FB business open to the public!
LEARN the camera, learn about composition, the exposure triangle, learn to take decent, then really good, then great photos of YOuR kids, THEN you might think about "going into the business."

As to which camera: I have no experience with the D3200, but I absolutely LOVE my D5100. I doubt seriously there is very much that would be harder to learn on the D5100 than on the D3200. Either way, you're going to have a VERY nice entry-level camera to LEARN on.  And, at least with the D5100, what it can do only really depends on how hard you're willing to work on improving your skill level (that, and maybe how much you're willing to invest in good lenses).


----------



## fjrabon

I dont think the D3200 is any easier to use for a beginner than the D5100.  Their controls and menus are virtually identical, other than a few very subtle things.  I also don't think they're acceptable cameras as your 'primary' camera if you want to do pro level work.  I think they're okay as a second body, and perhaps even a specialized video body, but if you're doing pro work you more or less have to have dual command wheels, amongst other features that you won't get on the D3200 or D5100.  

You'll also want to consider whether or not you want to shoot full frame or crop frame.  If you know you will want to eventually shoot full frame, it's perhaps a better idea to do your best to start shooting full frame as soon as you can.


----------

